# M&P45 Compact



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys...I'm just looking into getting a .45 for concealed carry. I have been looking at every make and model for a while and finally got to feel and shoot the M&Ps. I want one! I like the way the compact(NOT sub-compact) feels and shoots. My question is this...if any of you own the compact 45 is it hard to conceal? Also, is it hard to find holsters for it?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a paddle and a Don Home pancake which I use most, all 3 M&Ps (3.5, 4, 4.5 barrels) fit the same holster. I have no problem concealing any of them.


----------

